# Possibly Broad and or Russet Mite Issue



## burner (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

Setup:

4x2x5 tall tent in finished basement bedroom + window is open for fresh outside air 
600w HPS/MH
1 gal Smart Pots (going to scrog)
Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil
Water PHd to 6.2-6.5 (always bubble to evaporate chlorine and what not)
Tent temp: 65-78*F and 30-45% humidity (just bought a humidifier to raise that up)
Strains (transplanted seedlings 10/18/16) CBD Crew: Critical Mass, Humboldt Seed Organization: Blue Dream &Sour Diesel
GH Flora Nutes (have only applied these 3 times so far, also ditching these to go back to organic)

Long story short, this isnt my first go around. Ive been completing 1-2 grows/year for the past 5 years (some chemical grows, some organic). Never had an issue like this. My buddy and I literally have the same setup. Same seeds, soil (from the same bag!), pots, tents, light, fans, water supply, etc. Really, the only difference is his temps have been higher since I handed him the seedlings. His have been 80-88 deg. F and his plants are thriving.which led me to believe that I do indeed have broad mites. From what I read, they thrive in 60-80*F, which my tent has been, hence them not able to live in his environment, and thriving in mine. 

After scratching my head for weeks trying to figure out why 2 out of 3 of my plants were struggling, narrowing down issues, making sure things were in check, I came to the conclusion that I have broad and/or russet mites. Not sure how it happened, but it did. Did a bunch of reading online and this forum, I ordered the following to do battle. 

Dehumidifier (to get up to 60%+ for foliar feeding)
OG Biowar Foliar Pack & Yucca extract (for foliar feeding)
OG Biowar Root Pack, worm castings, molasses & the foliar pack (for compost tea). Also already have Kelp meal, and some other organic stuff to add in if need be. 

I had to order the OG Biowar online, nowhere local sells it and its not going to be here untill next Tuesday anything I can do for the time being? Can anyone recommend anything else I can do or use along with the above? Any other tips would be fantastic! 

Thanks guys! 

View attachment IMG_3002.jpg


View attachment IMG_3004.jpg


View attachment IMG_3005.jpg


View attachment IMG_3008.jpg


View attachment IMG_3009.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2016)

Burnin, ya know I don't want to say this, but toss them now. I am not kidding. There is no cure and you won't be able to clone.. You might be able to use a very expensive pesticide, but I haven't so can't recommend, but i can tell you there is nothing organically that will kill those creeps. However, I can't say if that is broadmite.  Are you certain?


----------



## burner (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Rosebud! I'm not 100% certain it's broad mites. I came to this conclusion after weeding out some other possible issues, comparing to my buddies almost identical grow, and trying to match up deficiencies against what mine look like. As far as I can tell, the symptoms they're displaying line up very closely with broad mites.


----------



## zem (Nov 9, 2016)

two words for you: Epsom Salts, I had very similar issues with GH nutes, added epsom salts to my mix, and my plants are looking like plastic plants within a few days


----------



## g041579 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah, you got them, if you look at the leaves that taco.
you will see them. You'll need a scope at lease 60x, along the edge on top.
that's where they laid their eggs and feed. I'm fighting them myself right now with forbid 4f. They attack the new growth. good luck

http://www.thenug.com/galleries/broad-mites


----------



## burner (Nov 21, 2016)

Just an update, 13 days later and the plants are looking 100% better. I'm 99.9% sure it wasn't mites, checked a few times with a 60x scope and never saw anything. All new growth on the Blue Dream and Sour Diesel is looking nice and normal for once. Critical Mass is still growing strong. 

Since the start of the thread i've done the following:

Watered/flushed them twice before hitting them with OG Biowar Foliar Pack
Applied the foliar treatment twice, 1 week apart. Dechlorinated water, yucca extract and the foliar pack (let sit for 3-5 minutes and sprayed)
Watered twice with ACT (molasses, earthworm castings, OG foliar, OG root, kelp meal), straight water in between

I have to say, the OG Biowar is no joke, I saw improvements almost instantly. Plants have done a complete turn around. Looking forward to continuing to apply this as well as some other amendments along the way. 

View attachment IMG_3114.jpg


View attachment IMG_3108.jpg


View attachment IMG_3109.jpg


View attachment IMG_3111.jpg


View attachment IMG_3112.jpg


View attachment IMG_3113.jpg


----------

